# 57/58 CHEVY FEST *** JUNE 28,2015***



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

MARK YOUR CALENDARS.... IT'S GOING DOWN . 57/58 CHEVY FEST IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY . WEEKEND AFTER FATHERS DAY. JUNE 28,2015. WANNA WELCOME EVERYONE TO BE PART OF THIS SPECIAL EVENT. ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT HAVE 57 /58 WAGONS, HARDTOPS AND CONVERTIBLES MARK YOUR CALENDARS. THERE WILL BE RAFFLES AND TROPHIES. FLYER COMING SOON.THANX EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ADVANCE... ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT 1(310)490-8491... ANGEL...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> MARK YOUR CALENDARS.... IT'S GOING DOWN . 57/58 CHEVY FEST IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY . WEEKEND AFTER FATHERS DAY. JUNE 28,2015. WANNA WELCOME EVERYONE TO BE PART OF THIS SPECIAL EVENT. ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT HAVE 57 /58 WAGONS, HARDTOPS AND CONVERTIBLES MARK YOUR CALENDARS. THERE WILL BE RAFFLES AND TROPHIES. FLYER COMING SOON.THANX EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ADVANCE... ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT 1(310)490-8491... ANGEL...


Damn it, already. Good luck with that one too. WHATS NEXT, YOUR OWN TOUR. LOL


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt for Angelistics...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn it, already. Good luck with that one too. WHATS NEXT, YOUR OWN TOUR. LOL





Thanks homie. Just trying to have shows so people can attend to. Not to many people throwing shows now a days. Tour? Fuck it y not.? If I had the money I would.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTt for Angelistics...






Mark your calendar . U have another day to DJ carnal.. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Mark your calendar . U have another day to DJ carnal.. :biggrin:



But is it really in 2015...:dunno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> But is it really in 2015...:dunno:




Yes. This year it's gonna be the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest in May only. Next year it's gonna be both. The 59/60 & 57/58... Understand?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>





William 59Chula looking good... That and 60Chula will be attending the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest in May..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes. This year it's gonna be the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest in May only. Next year it's gonna be both. The 59/60 & 57/58... Understand?


Yes sir...I thought you were off your rocker...:bowrofl:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes sir...I thought you were off your rocker...:bowrofl:






Clown :twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

Gracias hermano Angel for all your hard work!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> Gracias hermano Angel for all your hard work!





Denada carnal. Thanks to u for the support... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Working on trying to get this ride out there for your show Angel.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> Working on trying to get this ride out there for your show Angel.






:thumbsup: Thanx....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTt for Angelistics...



:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :wave:





What it do? :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

How bout 67/68 fest ? Maybe in the future !!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

67 BRUTA said:


> How bout 67/68 fest ? Maybe in the future !!!!



Maybe... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Went this past Saturday to Bob's Big Boy Broiler where the show will take place for the First annual 57/58 Chevy Fest and Second Annual 59/60's Chevy Wing Fest ... Very excited and looking forward to it... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Flyers coming soon.....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CP WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U CARNAL ON BOTH SHOWS IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW CARNAL


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> CP WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U CARNAL ON BOTH SHOWS IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW CARNAL




Gracias Carnal.. :h5:


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

58Chula will try to be there to support! God Bless hermano Angel!


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> 58Chula will try to be there to support! God Bless hermano Angel!





Gracias Hermano William... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

phatboyz said:


> TTT
> View attachment 1496689




:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gracias Carnal.. :h5:


ANYTIME CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Flyers almost done :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

U can also follow me on Instagram under @chevyfest5758.... :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

any hotels near this event??


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the bumps fellas... :thumbsup:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BEARFACE said:


> :wave:









Sup Baller.. :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to this one...had a blast at the 59/60 Fest


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down....and it's gonna be Firme.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

flyer??


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Angel 310-490-8491


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This Sunday......can wait.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

BAD ASS CARS!! Damn talk about money at that show. All I'm seeing is dollar signs :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

You got Flyers with locations


----------

